# who has Managuse cichlid??how are they..



## benie (Apr 20, 2003)

the jaguar cichlid.....are they aggresive??what do i feed them??how are they compared to other cichlids??aggressvieness,growth,compatibility??i saw some at the locl fish store..and was thinking of getting some..tell me as much as you know about this fish..thanks.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Max size in aquarium 12"-14"
feed them quality fish pellets with 40% or more crude protein, and other foods such as bloodworms, shrimp, krill, and such can also be offered. Live fish (preferably NOT trashy goldfish) are great, too.
They are definitely among the Aggressive cichlids, though they are not the worst. 
A single specimen needs a minimum tank size of 75g.
They can be kept with a dithers in a 75g, but no lesser cichlids in anything short of a 125g, and at least a 180g if kept with any other single similarly large cichlid tankmate.
They grow .25"-.5" a month or so until about 6-7", then the growth gradually slows. Takes about 2-3 years to mature depending on how well you take care of it.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

the largest recorded specimen was a male off the coast of Florida at 16.25 inches!!









just follow the above advice and you should do fine.

here's a link for grins:

http://community-2.webtv.net/MorganaLaFey/...Page/page2.html

HTH


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

My Mananguense Profile


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Puma said:


> the largest recorded specimen was a male off the coast of Florida at 16.25 inches!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 largest was 24" buddy


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

do you have a reliable source to back up that claim, or is that just another "cichlid myth" circulating with no credible evidence to back-up?

i have heard from a few sources that the largest recorded specimen was 16 inches.....i am all up for being proven wrong, but it seems unlikely.

it sounds like the "20 inch oscar" myth.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i just emailed Jeff Rapps to possibly clear this up, as i hear it on almost every forum out there.

i will post his reply as soon as i get it.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showt...&highlight=jags

http://208.51.130.220/~mojo/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...;num=1073911180

i found a couple of links but no real evidence either way.

i wont completely rule out an 18 incher or so, but 24 inches seems ridiculous when the largest documented specimen is 16.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

iv heard of the 16.25 inch one. but there is no chance in hell of anybody having or catching a 24" jag. the biggest iv ever seen was 14" in a 180g and about 7 yrs old.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

ok, Jeff kindly sent me the following reply:

-I've never seen any over 16", but I understand some folks have had 18"+
ones.-

i am certainly not saying that if HE hasnt seen one, that they dont exist. however, he as well as many other central american cichlid experts (who have attented countless conventions and bred these fish for years and years) say the same thing when asked this question.

i am only saying that the burden of proof is with those that claim to have seen 24 inchers, without evidence this notion can be dismissed as purely speculation.

i realize that this is a moot point, but i so often see these claims without anyone challenging them, and they get passed on as fact.

i could almost believe in an 18 inch male if raised in captivity, but a 24 incher seems unreasonable.

i do admit that a 2 ft. jaguar would be quite a sight!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Puma said:
> 
> 
> > the largest recorded specimen was a male off the coast of Florida at 16.25 inches!!
> ...


 I've heard of people claiming up to 18", but 2 feet is ludicrous. Unless you surprise the entire aquatic community and come up with valid proof, I'd definitely say that's worthless hearsay.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i would like to see one dont get me wrong....

i was afraid this might turn into a pissing competition - me being new to the board- but i am glad it hasnt.

i think this is a great board and plan to hang around quite a bit :smile:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I had one that I raised from less than 1" to 5". IT really wasnt aggressive as what you would see in a trimac, rd, or dovii, but it would eat anything smaller than itself or at least attempt to. It got along fine with a convict and a JD. In fact the jag and the jd never locked lips and there were never any signs of any physical harm. Mine grew pretty much as fast as P45 explained.

I fed mine the occasional feeder, it loved krill and shrimp, bloodworms, brine shrimp.. hikari gold cichlid pellets, sinking pellets...etc it pretty much would eat anything I gave it, never a problem for feeding. Mine was very interactive, more so than my JD or my con so I definitely suggest picking up one, if you have a 75, get a breeding pair instead, if you can. You wont regret it.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Here is a pic of my jag...with a female con in the background


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Paul said:


> I had one that I raised from less than 1" to 5". IT really wasnt aggressive as what you would see in a trimac, rd, or dovii, but it would eat anything smaller than itself or at least attempt to. It got along fine with a convict and a JD. In fact the jag and the jd never locked lips and there were never any signs of any physical harm. Mine grew pretty much as fast as P45 explained.
> 
> I fed mine the occasional feeder, it loved krill and shrimp, bloodworms, brine shrimp.. hikari gold cichlid pellets, sinking pellets...etc it pretty much would eat anything I gave it, never a problem for feeding. Mine was very interactive, more so than my JD or my con so I definitely suggest picking up one, if you have a 75, get a breeding pair instead, if you can. You wont regret it.


 your gonna need a bigger tank than a 75 for a breeding pair of jags


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > Puma said:
> ...


 Hehe its 21.5" not 24 :laugh: 
http://floridafisheries.com/fishes/non-native.html
Scroll down untill you see managuense, last sentence in the article


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Paul said:


> Here is a pic of my jag...with a female con in the background


 Is that a con in the back ?????


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

wow that is a big jaguar!!









maybe not a full 2 ft long animal, but 21 inches is a HELL of a big one. gosh i would love to see one that large.

thanks for posting the link bro, i need to send that out to a few people.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yup thats a 3" female convict in the background in that pic


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Hehe its 21.5" not 24 :laugh:
> http://floridafisheries.com/fishes/non-native.html
> Scroll down untill you see managuense, last sentence in the article


 They measured the fish via Total Length, not Standard Length. Aquarists measure fish in Standard Length. That 21.5" Jag is actually a 18-19" jag by aquarist standards.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe its 21.5" not 24 :laugh:
> ...


 still hella big


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its not 2 feet though


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Jaguar guapote, _Cichlasoma (Herichthys) managuense_ can grow to between 500 and 630 mm (Barlow, 1976; Marsh et al., 1989; Page and Burr, 1991; Sakurai et al., 1992). For the metrically-challenged, this translates to between 19.5 and 24.6 inches.

Barlow, G.W. 1976. The Midas cichlid in Nicaragua. Pages 333-358 in Thorson, T.B. (ed.). Investigations on the Ichthyofauna of Nicaraguan Lakes. School of Life Sciences, University of Nebraska. Lincoln.

Marsh, P.C., T.A. Burke, B.D. DeMarais, and M.E. Douglas. 1989. First North American Record of Cichlasoma managuense (Pisces: Cichlidae). The Great Basin Naturalist 49 (3):387-389.

Page, L.M., and B.M. Burr. 1991. A Field Guide to Freshwater Fishes North America North of Mexico. Peterson Field Guide Series. Houghton Mifflin and Company. Boston. 432 pp.

Sakurai, A., Y. Sakamoto, and F. Mori. 1992. Aquarium Fish of the World. Chronicle Books. San Francisco. 288 pp.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Total Length is different from Standard Length. Aquarists go by Standard Length.

There are no pics to back those claims up though, anyways.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Though I've only read the first of those articles, I can tell you that MOST scientific treatises on fish post their measurements in Standard Length. For those of you unfamiliar with the difference between the measurements, Standard Length is measure from the tip of the snout (mouth closed) to the BASE of the caudal fin (doesn't take the tail into account). Total Length is the distance from the tip of the snout (mouth closed) to the end of the caudal fin.

P45...many scientific articles don't have pictures in them. Remember...they're not written for the comic book crowd. Certainly doesn't invalidate their posted measurements nor the veracity of their research.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

good point


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i am much more open to the notion now, but still slightly skeptical without a pictures and a reference point at that. :smile:

good topic though, it is always good to try to dispel myths.....or prove them correct.


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

I remember a seemingly knowledgeable user by the name of GTS (in predatoryfish.net) stated dat the world record jag is 26"


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

GTS was/is a guy who really knows his stuff IMO. Although he's been sort of dead as far as forums go, for quite a long time now :sad:


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

once again, i cant call him a liar by any means, but 26" sounds WAY too high of an estimate.

i have yet to see a picture of one over 16 inches with any reference to size, but i think that the florida exotics site one was probably close to 18 inches.

for an extra 8 inches......that would have to be a pretty big leap.


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> GTS was/is a guy who really knows his stuff IMO. Although he's been sort of dead as far as forums go, for quite a long time now :sad:


 hmm wonder if he's OK!?!?!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Puma said:


> once again, i cant call him a liar by any means, but 26" sounds WAY too high of an estimate.
> 
> i have yet to see a picture of one over 16 inches with any reference to size, but i think that the florida exotics site one was probably close to 18 inches.
> 
> for an extra 8 inches......that would have to be a pretty big leap.


 personally I'm still skeptical that a jag would even reach 24" in the wild, though evidence has been presented


----------

